# Perdido Pass ?



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like I'll be fishing Friday and may just look for some Reds around the outside of PP. 
Any reports from this side, ?? I haven't heard any being caught, but I know Ft. Morgan is loaded with them now.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

amarcafina said:


> Looks like I'll be fishing Friday and may just look for some Reds around the outside of PP.
> Any reports from this side, ?? I haven't heard any being caught, but I know Ft. Morgan is loaded with them now.


Dixey Bar has them all from what I've heard. No surprise there though.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I've heard that, I haven't heard of any from the GS Pier lately.. I hate to go blind and just look for the birds outside the jetties.

May just run on out to the Edge and straighten some lines out with a few AJ's and grouper .!!!


----------



## odieobie (Oct 2, 2010)

I've seen a few schools outside the pass nothing major yet. I've caught more inside the pass. Check under the bridge first, been some there. Let us know how it goes.


----------

